# Got 10 4 U



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@GOT14U is very misleadingly in content... 1983 Invasion of Grenada all over again? NO but a special operation yes, A low flying aircraft, C130 Rolling Down the Strip Airborne Daddy gonna take a little trip, stand up hook up shuffle to the door, jump right out and count to 4, if that shute doesn't open wide I gotta another one by by side if that one should fail me too look out below I'm coming through, tell my mamma I did my best bury me in the leaning rest. Was this a chemical attack, No only a huge smoke screen and Got10 4 u single handed blew my lights out!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=197361&stc=1&d=1522371256


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Bam got em! I'm gonna have to blow you up for putting the most annoying cadence known to man into my head..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Top notch hit right there. Good work.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Verdict said:


> Bam got em! I'm gonna have to blow you up for putting the most annoying cadence known to man into my head..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Bring it on Brother, this oleman still has a trick or two left! Maybe a hoffman tank simulator with the bottom cut out and a gernade fuse installed with some 100 mile per hour tape, who needs a clacker! LMBO!!


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Hmmm @GOT14U obviously doesn't like being sucker punched


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Outstanding!

Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

#HELLYEAH Righteous!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Glad they showed up...the fable is over a year old and ready. So is the lanceros...I think it has 3 years on it...can’t wait to crack open that bottle...just waiting for the right time! 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Glad they showed up...the fable is over a year old and ready. So is the lanceros...I think it has 3 years on it...can't wait to crack open that bottle...just waiting for the right time!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


The sticks are "Totally Awesome" 6 of those I have never had! Can't wait to smoke them all. Lanceros and Fable on my next smoke list!!

Thanks a million!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow! That is a beautiful and generous gift!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done @GOT14U


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> Wow! That is a beautiful and generous gift!


Kinda like your pipe tobacco bombs! Damn things are something to look at.! Just sayin

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Great hit, and now I’m singing that cadence too... I have to say the most annoying cadence was something about pebbles and bam bam on a Friday night trying to get to heaven on a paper kite...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Man what’s bomb to remember wow


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Very nice smokes


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Dark chocolate goodness right there.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Fabulous hit !!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

This guy is a liar! Just sayin! 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice one, brother. Every time I se a hit n run, I think of you as you sent me the 1st I tried. Now my eyes are peeled for um.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

You are lacking in bombs......watch your mail box! Us west cost gelled need to stay together!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Crap...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

For some reason I almost felt the urge to strike out on a 10K while reading the intro...almost. If I may, it's "Jump right out and shout MARINE CORPS!" LMAO! 
Poor Charlie is gonna be afraid to go out and check the daily mail if this kinda bombardment continues. 
Great hit Jerod.


----------

